# [EVDL] Lithum Batteries - Elite Power Solutions



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations on the new job Ricky!
You have always been a great asset to the EV community and it has been my
experience that the worlds best jobs are the ones that promote your personal
ideals.
I think that the more availability of all parts from reputable sources, the
better.
-Tom True



> Ricky Suiter <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Ok, I can't hold back any more. A few months ago I acquired a dream job, I
> > was hired to work at Elite Power Solutions here in Phoenix (this is my first
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats on the job.

Do you have any datasheets or impedance/discharge data on the GBS
cells, I didn't see any on the site.







> Ricky Suiter <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Ok, I can't hold back any more. A few months ago I acquired a dream job, I was hired to work at Elite Power Solutions here in Phoenix (this is my first real job out of College). My job title is Applications Engineer. I've been playing with EV's for over 12 years and I've been on this list on and off for about that amount of time (I think my old email was [email protected]).
> >
> > As has been mentioned here we sell Lithium batteries. Thundersky is one brand and we are also the exclusive source of GBS cells. I am working on getting some information more readily available, but they are far superior with regard to safety to Thundersky or Sky Energy. I'm not trying to say Thundersky or Sky is a bad product, but I can give a reason why GBS is better for any reason given that Thundersky or Sky is good. I hope that some others out there would put these in an EV because they are very good cells. I have cycling data out to 2000 cycles.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Ricky Suiter wrote:
> >
> > we are also the exclusive source of GBS cells.
> > ...
> ...


----------

